# Favorite Online Gun Dealer



## clockworkjon (Dec 2, 2010)

Just wanted to get peoples' opinions and experiences with online dealers. Looking for a combination of best prices, selection, and customer service. My only gun was purchased at a Cabela's, so I have no experience myself with online dealers. But from time to time I've seen good deals online (Bud's for example).


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I've bought from Bud's 3 times now. Others claim that they have had decent contact with them while an order is pending. While their prices are good and I get what I wanted, I have found communication from them to be non existent. I have tried email and even leaving messages to the guys who handle the orders from the website. If I have a question or something, I never get a response.

However, I'd order form them again if I saw something I really wanted.


----------



## SP3 (Nov 25, 2009)

I searched around alot before I made my purchase from Bud's. Unless I cannot get it there, they'll be the only place I'll buy from. Nearly always the cheapest price (or very nearly so) AND free shipping AND no sales tax for me. Spoke with a gent on the phone and he was pleasant and helpful. My chosen transfer agent wasn't on their list but they added him when I ordered. I take peek at their site weekly.


----------



## johnr (Jun 13, 2008)

check your local gun shop! i have purchased 2 of my last pistols at prices much cheaper dealing with a local gun store than i could have bought on-line, especially if you add shipping and FFL fees.

make friends with your local store, deals can be had at much better than list price that get charged at cabelas, gander mtn or the chain stores trying to make their profit from your sale.

ymmv

john


----------



## clockworkjon (Dec 2, 2010)

johnr said:


> check your local gun shop! i have purchased 2 of my last pistols at prices much cheaper dealing with a local gun store than i could have bought on-line, especially if you add shipping and FFL fees.
> 
> _make friends with your local store, deals can be had at much better than list price that get charged at cabelas, gander mtn or the chain stores trying to make their profit from your sale._
> ymmv
> ...


I don't doubt it, but I bought a used gun anyway so I got it very cheap. New is another story. However, there's only one reputable local gun store and they're not a very social bunch. I always feel like an outsider when I go in there. Its mildly uncomfortable. In fact, if it wasn't also the only local range I would probably never go in there.


----------



## Couch Potato (Jun 3, 2010)

johnr said:


> *check your local gun shop! * i have purchased 2 of my last pistols at prices much cheaper dealing with a local gun store than i could have bought on-line, especially if you add shipping and FFL fees.
> 
> make friends with your local store, deals can be had at much better than list price that get charged at cabelas, gander mtn or the chain stores trying to make their profit from your sale.
> 
> ...


I whole heartedly agree with talking to your local gun shop. Most will provide a competitive price when given the opportunity. Like buying a car, don't take the "sticker price" too seriously. I like getting to inspect the gun before purchasing, and I like having a local resource for questioning. It is my opinion the lowest price is not always the best deal.



clockworkjon said:


> I don't doubt it, but I bought a used gun anyway so I got it very cheap. New is another story. However, there's only one reputable local gun store and they're not a very social bunch. I always feel like an outsider when I go in there. Its mildly uncomfortable. In fact, if it wasn't also the only local range I would probably never go in there.


Too bad you only have one option. I have no less than 6 ranges within an hour's drive, and three times that many gun shops (not counting those shops for which it is a side business.)


----------



## Bigpoppy (Oct 19, 2008)

SP3 said:


> I searched around alot before I made my purchase from Bud's. Unless I cannot get it there, they'll be the only place I'll buy from. Nearly always the cheapest price (or very nearly so) AND free shipping AND no sales tax for me. Spoke with a gent on the phone and he was pleasant and helpful. My chosen transfer agent wasn't on their list but they added him when I ordered. I take peek at their site weekly.


*What he said*I have purchased three handguns from them and was very satisfied with their service.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I've bought from The Gun Source Buy Guns Online - Guns, Accessories and more once and had no problems - their price was great and they happened to have exactly what I wanted.

I've bought from Cheaper Than Dirt - Cheaper Than Dirt - America's Ultimate Shooting Sports Discounter - 3 times and they were always the cheapest on the guns I wanted - zero problems with them. But there store prices are never the lowest - and their online prices are sometimes good sometimes not so good.

I normally like to handle a gun before I buy it.

I buy a lot at gun shows, seldom at gun shops - often from Chain stores - like Cabella's / Academy Sport & Outdoor . Always satisfied with those purchases.

You need to know exactly what you want to pay for a gun .... then buy from the place that fits you best.

Good luck in your search.

:smt1099


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

Don't use the net to buys guns. Supplies -yes.

Guns are like cars and women at the very least you have to fondle before you buy. Test drives are better.

AFS


----------



## ronmail65 (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm a novice, so maybe this is a niave perspective, but... I think I had a pretty good experience at a C&E Gun Show here in Richmond, VA. 

I had been researching and pricing a few guns online. For what I was looking at, prices were generally $100 to $150 cheaper online than what I could find locally (and local availability was an issue too). But with FFL fees and shipping costs, it really killed the savings. At this gun show, I was able to find prices pretty close internet level without the fees and shipping, plus a pretty good selection too. 

I think you can find a good deal at these shows if you're looking for something specific and you've done your homework ahead of time.


----------



## Couch Potato (Jun 3, 2010)

Where I find a gun show helps is in allowing you to visit many of the local gun dealers without driving all over the state. You can get bargains, and you can vastly overpay. You just have to do your homework as you would for any purchase. An Internet enabled phone can be a great help at a gun show. It allows you to research the merchant with whom you are dealing on the spot. Comparing the show price with the web site price is often enlightening.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

+ 1 Couch Potato

I used my iPhone all the time to do exactly that.

As you say it is enlightening :smt082

:smt1099


----------



## Jed Henson (Sep 28, 2010)

Has anybody bought from Impact Guns or East Coast Gun Sales online? Haven't used them myself but they seem to pop up in a lot of searches. Especially Impact. I've got ads for them up but don't know how they are perceived.


----------



## senior95 (Apr 24, 2013)

Has anyone had any interactions with Gunbroker.com?? I found them to be difficult with the registration process, so I'm curious if anyone else had similar experiences.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

senior95 said:


> Has anyone had any interactions with Gunbroker.com?? I found them to be difficult with the registration process, so I'm curious if anyone else had similar experiences.


I've been using them for as long as I can remember. Yeah, you have to register and all that, but once you do it, you're good to go.

I've never had any kind of issue, problem, or incident, that had to be resolved. But, like any other web-site, you need to be cautious. I've bought and sold on their site.

I'd recommend it 100%.


----------



## Taurus24 (Apr 8, 2013)

senior95 said:


> Has anyone had any interactions with Gunbroker.com?? I found them to be difficult with the registration process, so I'm curious if anyone else had similar experiences.


I never got my last purchased, I didn't pay for it, the thing is it didn't get that far. I got the gun for what I considered a good price and when it came time to get it the guy on the other end made it difficult to contact him and after all was said and done he started talking about adding fees and adding S&H+ what he called a processing fee. No thanks all in all he wanted a $100 more for the purchase and then rebunked when I told him to send me a detailed itinerary so I could confirm with GunBroker if this was legit, never heard from him. And there is really no recourse for someone on GB that decides not to sell but there seems to be a large amount of recourse for people who don't pay.


----------



## Taurus24 (Apr 8, 2013)

BUDS have never been bad for me. Have heard horror stories but that has not been the case with me and I have purchased well over 20 firearms from them. Centerfire Systems on the hand are hard to work with. Very spotted service and their call center is a disappointment for lack of a better word. I used to order from CDNN and they were extremely efficient, almost to the point of being so fast I didn't know if I placed an order it was so easy but the guns always showed up, but now they are a little low on inventory so I hardly use them these days.


----------



## Tapoli (Mar 3, 2013)

I have bought a couple off guns of Gun Broker with no issues. But the communication (email or phone calls) is a bit slow with the sellers. It's definitely not your eBay or Amazon type world.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Tapoli said:


> I have bought a couple off guns of Gun Broker with no issues. But the communication (email or phone calls) is a bit slow with the sellers. It's definitely not your eBay or Amazon type world.


Good point! That never occurred to me until I thought about it further. Doesn't matter if I'm selling or buying, once the auction has closed, I send a message right away.

Some of the larger sellers can be quite busy and it takes them a day or so to get a message fired off. You do have 5 days to make contact with the buyer / seller, so some take the alloted time.


----------



## dogshawred (Apr 13, 2013)

I've purchased a couple of weapons through CDNN out of Texas and been very pleased with response and support. They have also been very good for accessories (mags, ammo, furniture, etc) that I'v gotten through them.
I usually deal with one individual when ordering and ask for him by name when I call to place an order.

I usually use my LGS for weapon purchases and have several in the area that I can count on for good service and pricing. :mrgreen: I have always been a believer of supporting local businesses and keeping my money in the county/state if possible.


----------



## JerseyJubal (Feb 1, 2013)

For good quality, used, competitively priced, police/military handguns (both revolvers & semi-autos) I can't say enough great things about Free State Arms in Maine. Joshua the proprietor is the best, he's knowlegeable about his offerings and friendly making purchases a breeze. Use of credit cards at the moment for payment is a "no-no" since his Left-leaning, Obama-lovin' bank will no longer process such transactions (checks/money orders are accepted).


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

Take a look at Gallery of Guns - www.galleryofguns.com - Buy guns online, top brands, best price, best service, best warranty; all types of firearms: revolvers, rifles, pistols and shotguns.. They sell through your local gun shop. Usually see some reasonable pricing, but some local dealers want to add too much to the price.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

high pockets said:


> Take a look at Gallery of Guns - www.galleryofguns.com - Buy guns online, top brands, best price, best service, best warranty; all types of firearms: revolvers, rifles, pistols and shotguns.. They sell through your local gun shop. Usually see some reasonable pricing, but some local dealers want to add too much to the price.


Davidson's usually adds a lifetime warranty to the firearms they sell. That being all good and well, you also pay for it by the higher prices they require.

I live about 20 miles from Davidson's and dealt with them when I had an FFL. I didn't find their pricing or service to be any better than most other distributors.


----------



## 40calmike (Apr 27, 2013)

I haven't bought any guns online. Gotta have it in my hand before I plop down $300 to $3000. But just passing along one thing I have run across while surfing the net. Gunbrokers.com has an awful rating with the better business bureau. They have an "f" rating and a laundry list of complaints. Some of them have been resolved with help from the bbb but a lot of them have not been. And quite a few that the company didn't even reply back to the bbb. I understand some people don't hold a lot of stock with the bbb. But I would really have to think twice about doing business with a company like that.


----------



## 40calmike (Apr 27, 2013)

Sorry about the double post


----------

